# Still dont know what lures are good. Please help!



## chartreusetea (Jul 28, 2009)

I dont have amny soft plastics in my arsenal to use when it comes to bass fishing. I am very lost when it comes to buying lures of all that sort. The only thing I have in my tackle box is some white flukes, culprit worms, brush hogs (red), and baby brush hogs (candy). I was wondering, what other soft plastics are good for bass fishing? I tried using senko worms, by wacky rigging them, but I am still lost when it comes to buying soft plastics, or hard plastics. If you could help me, I will greatly appreciate it!


----------



## Bubba (Jul 28, 2009)

What exactly do you mean by "lost when buying soft plastics"? When you get started fishing....Its hard to know what works and what doesn't. You've got a good start by just buying a few things and trying them out. Every body of water is different, what works on one lake might not work as well on another. It will take awhile to figure out what works on the water you fish. The best thing I might suggest is get familiar with fishing a texas rig(https://www.wikihow.com/Texas-Rig-a-Plastic-Worm). Then from there, just go out one day....choose 4-5 different plastic baits you got, and make yourself use each of them for a certain amount of time(1-2hours or something). By doing this, you'll either figure out what works good, or what doesn't work. 

I have found you can really go nuts with buying plastic baits. Best thing I think to do is keep it simple.....Use what you got at the moment....figure out what doesn't work and set them back. If you find one that works pretty good....you might look at that same bait, in maybe a couple different colors. I fish a texas rig probably at least 75% of the time when I fish. I have maybe 5-6 individual baits that I pick from. Just keep it simple....Use what you got, figure out if they work good, if not....toss them back out of the way and switch to something else. But remember.....you can just judge them by using them only 15 minutes and saying they don't work. It will take awhile. Trial and error.


----------



## Brine (Jul 28, 2009)

You have enough plastics to catch plenty of fish right now. No sense in buying a bunch more until you learn to use what you've got. 

Buy a few jigheads, drop shot rigs, carolina rigs, split shots...etc....and you can fish all of your plastics alot of different ways. 

Buying new tackle is easy and is not the best answer for a new angler in catching fish. Belive me, I know #-o . In fact, it more often makes you fish unproductive water that much harder. 

Eliminating unproductive water and spending most of your time fishing where the fish are is the hard part. You can fish the plastics you have right now alot of different ways and catch fish right now. In fact, once you find fish you will find that they can be caught on numerous lures. 

Doesn't matter what plastic you have tied on if you're not fishing where the fish are.


----------



## BassAddict (Jul 28, 2009)

chartreusetea said:


> I dont have amny soft plastics in my arsenal to use when it comes to bass fishing. I am very lost when it comes to buying lures of all that sort. The only thing I have in my tackle box is some white flukes, culprit worms, brush hogs (red), and baby brush hogs (candy). I was wondering, what other soft plastics are good for bass fishing? I tried using senko worms, by wacky rigging them, but I am still lost when it comes to buying soft plastics, or hard plastics. If you could help me, I will greatly appreciate it!



Most of the soft plastics you have are technique spacific, IMO you need to stick to one technequie and build off that. A texas rigged senko is really the most veristal bait out there, you can swim them, flip them into heavy cover, work em like a jerk bait, or just let em sit there and do nothing except give them a twitch every now and then and they will catch fish (provideing you are fishing waters that contain fish) For colors id stick to the three basic colors familys: Bait fish colors which are for lack of better words "something sparkley" to minick a bait fish swimming through the water. Crawfishs colors which are your browns and greens, and trigger colors which are your bright ugly colors like chartruse and such.


----------



## poolie (Jul 28, 2009)

As bubba said, read up on the texas-rigged style of worm fishing. It's simple, it works and about a zillion bass have been caught that way. Nothing fancy is required.

It's a lot of fun to own every type of worm known to man... but it's really not necessary unless you just like to buy worms like the rest of us hopeless souls.


----------



## Mac (Jul 29, 2009)

This is a page of information a fishing buddy and my wife helped me to develop over the years. We’ve caught a lot of bass using the following techniques and presentations. 

We fish with spinning outfits, usually 6 pound test mono.
I buy a pack of zoom speedworms in watermelon/red and clip off the tails at the narrow spot just in front of the flapper tail. This makes approximately a 4 inch lure that works exceptionally well. Not having internal salt, it sinks more slowly. This is key when you have submerged weeds, giving the bait much more exposure to the bass on the slow fall.

I rig the lure texposed on a 2/0 offset shank worm hook, weightless most often and often use a sidearm skipping cast. 

This lure doesn't cost as much as a Senko, yet holds up under use much better. When one end wears out, I rig it in the other end....when that end goes, I save it for wacky rigging. I call the speedworm body in watermelon/red a zoomie, for brevity. 

It casts like a bullet, and skips well under log, rock and dock. 
I fish it most often in the following manner.....cast to likely cover/structure. Sometimes the fish prefer a "Here I am" skipping cast, at other times a quieter entry seems to work better. I let it fall with bail open, to the bottom, watching line at all times. I wait, initially, for 30 seconds, just letting it remain on bottom. After 30 seconds, gently take out the slack and lift it slowly off bottom about two feet to feel for fish....if nothing on, I tremor the bait by suddenly grabbing the rod handle harder, but trying not to move the rod tip.....this gives the lure a sudden little twitch at the top of the raise and will sometimes elicit a strike, if nothing hits, I let it re-fall and rest again for 20 seconds. Lifting slowly a second time...and pausing at the top of the raise, if nothing takes it this time, I reel in at a moderate pace and cast to another likely spot. 

If done properly, this presentation will take one full minute per cast.

An alternate presentation.....developed and perfected by my wife. Using either a regular or skipping cast....she lets the zoomie fall to bottom and lets rest for 15 seconds, then takes one s l o w crank on the reel and lets rest again, with the line draped over her index finger for feel, and watching the line carefully.....after 15 seconds, another s l o w turning of the reel handle and another 15 second pause. She does this until the lure has travelled 8 to 10 feet across bottom, then reels in at a moderate to slow pace, and casts to another likely spot. It should be noted she uses a Zebco 33 reel ( just her personal preference ) so that when reeling s l o w l y, the lure doesn't go far with one revolution of the reel handle, so should you use a higher gear ratio, and want the same results you'll have to maybe take a half or quarter turn. 

If weight is needed, I clip pieces of small finishing nails into 3/8 inch lengths and use one inserted in the skin of the lure about even with the hookpoint, but on the side of the lure to maintain a good horazontal fall.....the closer to the hookpoint, the tighter the wobble, the farther out to the side of the worm, the wider the wiggle on the fall. This is a side to side movement, kind of a rocking back and forth. Discovered totally by accident, but beneficial in that the glitter inside the worm body rocking side to side creates a lot of extra flash. Most often, we don't weight, but once in awhile the wind drifts the boat along and the touch of weight added gets the lure down deeper. 

Fishing weeds.....bump and fall, bump and fall. I cast to the edge or inside pocket, letting the lure fall until it lodges in a weed. I lift slowly until I feel it bump another weed, then let fall again. I pause 10 seconds each time I lift to let the lure fall farther down in the weeds. Caught some really nice bass doing this along weedbed edges and pockets...... You may be surprised how thick the weeds can get and you can still work it down deep. 

In lily pads and reeds, I use a 5 inch zoom lizard in watermelon/red exposed weightless. With the rod tip up, especially in pads it will crawl up on the pads and over the tops. When it comes to an open pocket, I let it sit on the edge of a pad with just the head showing and after 20 seconds or so, I tremor it twice with a little pause between before moving on.


----------

